# Whats your load?



## dawg4028 (Jul 22, 2010)

If you've tuned your ML in share your load and gun and lets see how different they are.  Include type and quantity of powder, bullet type and weight, shotshell or cap and the weapon used.


----------



## carver (Jul 22, 2010)

CVA optima pro 45 cal. 195grain powerbelt hollowpoint 3-50grain triple seven pellets.A true killer!!!


----------



## FrontierGander (Jul 22, 2010)

CVA Accura, Accura V2, Optima ( new version) "2" New version CVA Wolf's, .50cal CVA Apex - 90gr Blackhorn209 with everything from a 245 powerbelt to a 300gr Thor conical, ignited by CCI 209M primers.

Carver, you ever shoot an animal with that load?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 22, 2010)

TC encore .50 with 100 grains by volume of BH209 busted off with winchester 209s and pushing 250 grain bonded TC shockwaves seated in harvester smooth sabots.


----------



## miles58 (Jul 22, 2010)

My CVAs all shoot decently with 66 grains by weight of BH-209 CCI primers and Barnes 250 in TC sabots.  The Barnes Sabots suck, they're accurate enough, but load hard.

Dave


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 22, 2010)

Savage ML10 46.0grs VV N110, win 209, 250XTP MMP sabot, 2420FPS


----------



## slughunter821 (Jul 22, 2010)

100 grains BH209, 260 grain Harvester Scorpion PT Gold, Remington 209 primer in a TC Omega.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 22, 2010)

TC Omega .45, 100 grains of 777 195 grain Powerbelt hp

works great!! I haven't used it in a while but my boy likes it.

Chuck


----------



## dgilles (Jul 23, 2010)

T/C encore 50. cal, 240 grain Powerbelt bullit, 140 grains BH209 powder and winchester 209 primer


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 23, 2010)

CVA Hawken 54cal..Round ball with round ball sabot...80 gr
loose powder with mag pistol primer adapter...


----------



## Doyle (Jul 23, 2010)

100gr 777 with a 250gr Hornady SST in a low-drag sabot.   T/C Omega Z5.


----------



## dawg4028 (Jul 23, 2010)

Keepem' coming if you haven't chipped in.  I'm hading to the range in the morning to shoot mine for the first time.   I'm gonna start with 100 grains of bp209, 250 grain TC shockwaves ignited with winchester shotshell primer.  It's gonna come screaming out of a TC Encore.  I'm ready to see what she'll do!


----------



## Doyle (Jul 24, 2010)

Dawg4028, if you really like those Shockwaves and you want to save a little money, look at the Hornady SST's.  Hornady makes the Shockwave for T/C and it is the same bullet with a red tip instead of a yellow one.  The only other difference is the price.  They cost about half what the Shockwaves cost.


----------



## dawg4028 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Doyle.  I have to look into it.  I bought a bunch of shockwaves on sale after the season 2 years ago.!  Sounds good!


----------



## markland (Jul 28, 2010)

CVA Optima Elite 50 with 120grs of loose Triple 7, 250gr T/C Shockwave and Reminton 209 primers.  Shoots 1-1 1/2in groups at 100yds and does a number on the deer.  Load 80grs with 200gr T/C Shockwave for my daughter and worked out very well, same or very similar impact at 50yds.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 28, 2010)

CVA Wolf with 90 grains of Buckhorn 209, 200 grain shockwave, winchester 209 primers.  Groups under 2 inches from a solid rest (not even benchrested)


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 28, 2010)

dgilles said:


> T/C encore 50. cal, 240 grain Powerbelt bullit, 140 grains BH209 powder and winchester 209 primer



Hot mustard!  She's a gonna kick!


----------



## pnome (Jul 28, 2010)

385gr Hornady Great Plains bullet w/ 80grs GOEX black powder out of my Hawken.


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 28, 2010)

*.69 cal 1842 Springfield*

I load 95 grs. of fff black powder. 

My hand rolled paper cartridge has :

One 458 grain .678 cal round ball 
*+*
Three 48 grain .32 cal round balls
*   =*
A Buck and Ball load of 602 grains

A CCI Musket cap sets it off on my .69 cal 1842 smoothbore Springfield.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

370gr. TC Maxi-Ball(lubed) with 100grains of pyrodex. CVA Hunterbolt 50cal (scoped) and #209 primers.


----------



## huntin1 (Jul 29, 2010)

T/C Hawken 50 cal. 80 grains of FFF black, .495 round ball, .010 pillow ticking patch, #11 CCI cap.

T/C Thunderhawk 50 cal. 100 grains of Pyrodex Select, 250 grain T/C Shockwave saboted bullet, #11 CCI cap.



huntin1


----------



## swamppirate (Aug 5, 2010)

Speer 45 cal Gold Dot 230 gr, 100 gr 777, 209, Knight 50 cal Shadow Stalker


----------



## formula1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re:*

.50 T/C Encore, 110 grains BH209, 300 grain .458 cal Nosler Partition, MMC Orange Sabot, Winchester 209 shotshell primer. 1.5" groups at 100 yds, 3" groups at 150, and 6" groups at 200 yds.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)

.50 Traditions Pennsylvania Flintlock, .490 round ball, 90 Grains 3F, with Swiss 4F in primer pan.  

For practice I load 75-80 GR 3F since I know how far I am shooting.  I always load hotter for hunting due to variables in the range the deer may come out.


----------



## dgilles (Aug 6, 2010)

FISHDINTY, She does have a pretty good punch, but she really shoots good with this load, and knocks the fire out of them.


----------



## Sharps40 (Aug 6, 2010)

SxS 50 cal gets 90g 777 w/370 Maxi w/50/50 beeswax/vasoline and CCI #11 cap.  (1340 fps on the chrono - 21" bbl)


45 cap lock gets 90g 777 w/260g Lee REAL w/50/50 beeswax/vasoline and CCI #11 cap. (1860 fps on the chrono - 42" bbl)


50 cap lock gets 90g 777 w/177/ RB, .018" patch w/50/50 beeswax/vasoline and CCI #11 cap.  (No chrono data yet - 39" bbl)


I like 777.  Shoot all day w/o cleaning and no crud ring. Cleans up quik w/peroxide-oil soap-alcohol mixture.


----------



## Great_White_Hunter (Sep 8, 2010)

CVA Acurra
100gr trip7 pellets
338gr platnium aerotips powerbelts
win 209 primers
Groups are touching at 100 yards


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 9, 2010)

CVA Optima Pro Magnum, Winchester 209 Shotgun Primers firing120 Grains per volume BH 209 propeling a Barnes 250 grain TEZ....







See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## fish30523 (Sep 9, 2010)

TC Hawkins 90grfff pyrodex powder .490 roundball waxandfat soaked patch 209 magspark primer adapter


----------



## blocky (Sep 9, 2010)

dgillies, that load exceeds the recommended charges on the bh209 container. Aren't you worried about some bad things happening?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 9, 2010)

.50 Cal CVA Mountain Rifle/Douglas Barrel, 85 gr. Goex bp, .490 prb/.010 pillow ticking, lubed with 60/40 beeswax/hog grease.


----------



## kedo (Sep 9, 2010)

CVA Optima Pro Magnum, Winchester 209 Shotgun Primers, 95-100gr 777, 320gr Lee R.E.A.L with 50/50 bees wax and fat.

A buddy of mine tells me I need to get a real smoke pole and get rid of the inline. I do everything the old way just out of the newer gun. Had the ML for 3 months and love it - 1st one EVER!!


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 9, 2010)

.451 patched road ball  =  138 grains
80 grains of FFF Goex black powder
.
FFFF Goex in the pan

.
looks like I have the lightest bullet/ load posted so far.


----------



## BigBlack (Sep 9, 2010)

Triple Seven loose and these (my own cast bullets).  Have not settled on the exact charge yet.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 10, 2010)

Flintrock said:


> .451 patched road ball = 138 grains
> 80 grains of FFF Goex black powder
> .
> FFFF Goex in the pan
> ...


 
I haven't shot mine enough to work on the load yet but I am using 70 grains of FFFg and a .490 ball.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 10, 2010)

CVA Optima Pro Magnum, Winchester Triple 7- 209 Primers, 100 gr pyrodex, 50 cal, 245 gr powerbelts. It does a great job.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 10, 2010)

T/c omega ( 2)50gr 777 pellets, winchester 209 and 250 shockwave.  My knight wolverine shoots(2)50gr pyrodex pellets, barnes 250gr red hot and cci #11


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 10, 2010)

CVA Optima, open sights,100gr. Triple 7 powder and 270 gr. Powerbelt Platinum Aerotips.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 11, 2010)

50 caliber H&R Huntsman w/2.5x - 7x Cabela's Pine Ridge scope, 90 grains of loose Triple 7 powder, 350 grain Hornady FPB, Winchester triple seven 209 primer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2010)

.54 CVA Mountain Rifle flintlock- 80 grains Goex FFg, .530 round ball, .15 pillow ticking patch, Goex FFFFg primer.

.50 CVA St. Louis Hawken- 75 grains FFG, .490 round ball; or sometimes  90 grains Pyrodex RS, 350 grain T/C Maxi-hunter conical, #11 percussion cap


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 13, 2010)

CVA optima pro with a simmons 3x9x40mm scope, i shoot 4 30 grain powder pellets pushing a 250 grain schockwave bullet ignited by a 209 primer!!!


----------



## Butterbean79 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gumbo1 said:


> CVA Optima Pro Magnum, Winchester Triple 7- 209 Primers, 100 gr pyrodex, 50 cal, 245 gr powerbelts. It does a great job.



X2...thats what I have been shooting since I got my muzzel loader..Seems to work good for me so far ..I am new to all the ML ing so glad to know someone is shooting the same ML and load as me..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2010)

50 caliber flintlock longrifle-60 grains FFFg DuPont Goex, .490 patched round ball, 10,000sth cotton cloth patch, FFFFg primin` powder.

50 caliber plains percussion rifle-70 grains FFFg, same as flintlock, and #11 cap.


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 13, 2010)

Knight Master Hunter .50 Cal, 3-50 Grain Pyrodex Pellets, 260 Grain Power Belt Bullets, 209 Primer.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2010)

CVA Optima pro .50 cal
100gr 777 pellets
270gr platinum aeropoint (powerbelt)

so far 2 for 2


----------



## White Smoke (Sep 29, 2010)

T/C Omega, 100 grains of Pyrodex RS, Hornady 250-grain HP/XTP bullet in a HPH 3-Petal EZ sabot and a CCI 209M primer.  This puts 5 shots in one ragged hole.


----------



## pse hunter (Sep 29, 2010)

CVA optima 50cal with a 100gr of BH209, a CCI M 209 primer and a
300gr hornady XTP in a Harvester Sabot, 3 shots in 3/4 of a in at 100 yards


----------

